# Brad K



## RLL (Jan 4, 2008)

post 'em up please, Laura cant find our camera, all I have is weak cell phone pics. I know Florida folks would love to see Texas tuna and the last 80' Meritt built for a while.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang Ryan......I am not sure If I havethose pics!! Did you E-mail them to me?


----------

